# Severe Adjustment Brush Problem!



## aaxcelson (Jan 7, 2018)

Operating System: Mac OS Sierra 10.12.5
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 7.0.1x5

Whenever I use my brush tool, radial filter, or graduated filter the tools quite literally "spaz" out. Below I attached a screen shot, all I was doing when the selection happened is trying to color in the whole subject. It was working for the top half then all of a sudden it selected the whole bottom of the image, spazzed out, and I was left with what was attached below. This happens for all the tools, I can't select anything without the tool spazzing out and selecting random things. Please help it's incredibly frustrating as it was not happening before.


----------



## aaxcelson (Jan 7, 2018)

Just to give a better example, this happened when I simply tried to color in his leg


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 7, 2018)

Press the 'O' key (from Overlay), or uncheck the option to show the mask overlay below the image.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92LWafALmQA


----------



## aaxcelson (Jan 8, 2018)

The brushes are behaving erratically the sizes change randomly, sometimes when I brush nothing shows up, sometimes it covers the whole entire image with one click or in a blocky formation (like the picture attached above). I know how to create masks and such but even the other mask tools aren't working properly.


----------



## Ian.B (Jan 8, 2018)

turn off the overlay --- perhaps set the brush to something weird like very dark/paint in a whaco colour and see what happens then.
another one to try --start brushing with all settings set to '0' ---- then adjust the setting and  see what happens. That btw is how usually start brushing. I don't preload the brush so to speak 
Of course i would love to say use windows and an older version of Lr


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 8, 2018)

Ian.B said:


> another one to try --start brushing with all settings set to '0'


As seen in his first screenshot, that is what he already does. I can't see anything wrong in this screenshot, except that it looks like a single click with a gigantic brush was used. The brush size is 15.5 however, so not very big at all, but obviously I can't see what may have happened before. And the brush pin is not in the center of the brushed circle, which indicates this is probably not the result of one single click. Maybe the brush size was huge during a second click and is now set to normal again. I does look that way. The second screenshot looks odd, but being a photo of the screen and not a proper screenshot it tells me even less.


----------



## Ian.B (Jan 8, 2018)

Ian.B said:


> another one to try --start brushing with all settings set to '0' ---- then adjust the setting and  see what happens.


 Thanks for pointing my error Johan --- I could have added 'with the overlay off' . The idea being to test if there is a drama with the overlay


----------

